# Motorhomer assaulted



## 747

I have copied this post from another forum. I am sure the OP will not mind as he wants to publicise the danger.

La Coruna, BEWARE!



There's an aire listed in the old All the Aires Spain/Portugal book (gps N43.22.318' W008.26.690'). Do NOT park there! I was there in late January, parked up, went for a few brews in the adjacent Bar and was mugged and beaten on my way back to my van. My wallet containing my driving licence, cash, debit cards and other useful stuff was ripped out of my jeans (I even had the wallet attached to a belt loop by a chain). The debit card balance was taken straight out at a cash point so they were professional to the point that I didn't stand a chance to cancel the card. It took all sorts of emails and a police report to get a new debit card and the balance of the card refunded which was bad enough but the registered post took an incredible 16 days to get to the camp site in Portugal where I ended up. You have been warned! Safe journeys everyone.


----------



## raynipper

Don't you need a PIN to use a card?

Ray.


----------



## Mike0753

Yes. Good point. I wonder how they managed to drain the card without a pin? Most banks and building societies are extremely reluctant to refund losses if cash is withdrawn using a PIN unless it was obtained with threats and violence. 
Truth is you can be robbed anywhere and at anytime and most Aires are in out of the way places. I stopped overnight at this Aire last year. I was the only vehicle on the site and all passed peacefully. It,s a beautiful spot. The only excitement I experienced was a courting couple in a car in the service point at 7am. They thought they were hidden from view!!


----------



## iandsm

*Robbery*

Sad, if true but as has been said, a pin number is required to use a debit card to get cash from a machine and if the issuing bank knew that the pin number was kept in the stolen wallet they would be perfectly justified in not paying out. Not saying this is the case but a very easy story to make up.

One wonders if it took 16 days to get a replacement card, assuming the person had no other cards or money since they had been stolen, how was fuel to get to the eventual destination and food purchased. I doubt I could survive two weeks or more in this or another country with no money for food and fuel.

Fishy?


----------



## asprn

*Re: Robbery*



iandsm said:


> Fishy?


Surprised this isn't on Snopes yet. LOB IMO.

Dougie.


----------



## 747

Thank you all for your comments.

I will never pass on anything that I think may be of help. I do not put it under a microscope before posting.

And hey asprn. You are full of smartass comments. As me Granny used to say, "He is as snotty as a Pollis".


----------



## ThursdaysChild

I too thought of the PIN angle, but I suspect that there are an awful lot of folk who have the PIN written down on a piece of paper somewhere in their wallet.


----------



## asprn

747 said:


> And hey asprn. You are full of smartass comments. As me Granny used to say, "He is as snotty as a Pollis".


Pity your Granny didn't teach you to how to spell Polis correctly then.

Mind how you go.

Dougie.


----------



## pippin

747 - What do you expect us to think about your posts?

For all we know they are just the hot "air" that comes out of the back of your avatar! :rightfighter5:


----------



## 747

That's the Geordie spelling ........ knowall. :roll:


----------



## asprn

747 said:


> I do not put it under a microscope before posting.


A microscope's not required. Just weighing up what you're reading before re-posting it, goes a long way towards not spreading anxiety. IMO, this is a LOB. If you don't consider the likelihood of what you re-post being true, then crack on.

Just don't expect everyone to swallow posts hook, line and sinker without questioning them.

Dougie.


----------



## Wizzo

We stopped there in October and a very pleasant place it was too. We were there 2 nights. Peaceful isn't the word...

JohnW


----------



## 113016

having been there, I can say that the Aire is a little isolated and a suburb of a large industrial city. I doubt, I would be happy to leave the van unattended, specially at night.


----------



## asprn

Grath said:


> having been there, I can say that the Aire is a little isolated and a suburb of a large industrial city. I doubt, I would be happy to leave the van unattended, specially at night.


I feel the same about Birmingham. :roll:

Dougass.


----------



## rosalan

You assume that the cash was withdrawn from an ATM. In my case after getting the printed details off my card (via a hotel record) £1400 was spent in Australia, where I have never been. All this within minutes of my leaving the Hotel in Sri Lanka. For this they did not require my pin number, they bought things over the phone!
Suffered so not so sceptical.

Alan


----------



## iandsm

*Robbery*



rosalan said:


> You assume that the cash was withdrawn from an ATM. In my case after getting the printed details off my card (via a hotel record) £1400 was spent in Australia, where I have never been. All this within minutes of my leaving the Hotel in Sri Lanka. For this they did not require my pin number, they bought things over the phone!
> Suffered so not so sceptical.
> 
> Alan


The original poster tells us himself that the cash was withdrawn from an ATM in a very short space of time after the alleged theft, so nothing has been, as you say assumed. A pin number would have been required if this is what really happened. This is a rather different situation to your unfortunate experience.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Funny how this comes along when the advantages of wild camping has been discussed today

Mugging happens everywhere, even in my little rural vilage .

Thanks for the posting. It does take something like this to liven the evening up. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## prof20

747 said:


> Thank you all for your comments.
> 
> I will never pass on anything that I think may be of help. I do not put it under a microscope before posting.
> 
> And hey asprn. You are full of smartass comments. As me Granny used to say, "He is as snotty as a Pollis".


Welcome to the club 747.

It's not getting safe to post anything on here intended to help people, without getting flak.

It happened to me yesterday. What's up with people? S.A.D.?

Roll on Spring

Safer to qualify it with, 'Please don't shoot the messenger', rather than become a target for those uncalled-for comments which go beyond normal discussion especially use of bad language, even in abbreviated form.

Post away by all means, we are all big enough to make our own decisions.

Roger


----------



## pippin

"Allegedly - E&OE"


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The b*stards have struck again - I've been gassed and robbed in my own home!

No sooner had I started watching Pointless today than someone must have gassed me.

I came to on the sofa as the One Show started and found a fiver had been taken from my wallet.

The wife swears blind it wasn't her - so I must have been gassed and robbed within the confines of my own home.

"How they did it I'll never know!" I thought to myself a few minutes ago as I washed and wiped my Whisky glass.

So, beware - you could be next!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## jedi

pippin said:


> "Allegedly - E&OE"


I'm working on it. Give us a clue.

Jed


----------



## bigtwin

jedi said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Allegedly - E&OE"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on it. Give us a clue.
> 
> Jed
Click to expand...

Errors and Omissions Excluded/Excepted!

I used Dougie's link. :wink:


----------



## dhutchy

He may have been a forgetful type and left his number in his wallet or they may have threatened him to say what is number was and be too proud to admit it.


----------



## BrianJP

Standby here we go again a gassing post will no doubt appear here very soon !


----------



## Stanner

dhutchy said:


> He may have been a forgetful type and left his number in his wallet or they may have threatened him to say what is number was and be too proud to admit it.


Or if the ATM was nearby he could have been "shoulder surfed" if he drew out cash before going to the bar and then targeted later when he was more vulnerable.

Holidays from Hell is on BBC1 now - that's all made up as well. :roll:


----------



## dhutchy

It definitely couldn't have happened then :?:


----------



## 747

dhutchy said:


> He may have been a forgetful type and left his number in his wallet or they may have threatened him to say what is number was and be too proud to admit it.


Thanks for the voice of reasonableness but you are pi**ing into the wind with this crowd.

This is what happens to bored old sods with nothing better to do. One can only hope that nothing untoward ever happens to them.


----------



## steco1958

I have to say, what has the OP got to do with not using that particular Aire ????

This could have happened anywhere, it was actually a mugging on a street, now if true, it really is a SH1T, as this has happened to me in the past, but it certainly has nothing to do with the Motor Home or where it was parked.

Steve


----------



## dhutchy

No problem 747, it appears to me if you disagree with some in other threads they seem to target you (petulance) .It's a form of bullying you know :wink: :lol: I reckon you can handle it though.


----------



## cabby

Unfortunately some jobs do affect one over the years, often without you realising it. when you retire it is difficult to get back to a normal life after some of the traumas you may have faced,sad but true.
So I suggest you all calm down and take a very deep breath, or alternatively go and upset someone on another forum.

cabby


----------



## BrianJP

747 said:


> dhutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been a forgetful type and left his number in his wallet or they may have threatened him to say what is number was and be too proud to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the voice of reasonableness but you are pi**ing into the wind with this crowd.
> 
> This is what happens to bored old sods with nothing better to do. One can only hope that nothing untoward ever happens to them.
Click to expand...

So maybe I missed something here but how do you think the money was taken from your account from an ATM without a PIN? 
Presumably your bank may have an idea?


----------



## 747

dhutchy said:


> No problem 747, it appears to me if you disagree with some in other threads they seem to target you (petulance) .It's a form of bullying you know :wink: :lol: I reckon you can handle it though.


Well, I never normally start trouble (I have finished it once or twice :wink: ) but I could make an exception to that with certain people.

Strangely enough, there have only been 2 men who pushed me past the point of restraint ...... and they both came from Chesterfield. 8O It must be something in the water there. :lol:

Of course it is easy to talk big when you reckon you will never bump into the other person. But as they say, "it's a small world". :wink:


----------



## dhutchy

I covered that in an earlier post Brian.


----------



## GEMMY

I just have trouble with the other side of Hadrians wall..I think it's the cold wind up their skirts, especially when they're bored with gold plated pensions, and they're still only kids. :roll: 

tony


----------



## rrusty

GEMMY said:


> especially when they're bored with gold plated pensions, and they're still only kids.
> tony


----------



## Penquin

Just some advice to everyone about plastic cards and fraud.

Some time ago there was a BBC programme "Don't get done, get Dom" about fraud on plastic cards. The most interesting part for me was the expert (from Cambridge Uni I think) who said that after such an event, the bank will tell you to destroy the card and that most of us dutifully do that as we wish to comply with the bank.....

His advice was *DON'T* under any circumstances destroy it as it is your only evidence. Lock it away yes, and don't use it as you await the new card from the bank, but do not destroy it.

Apparently if your card has been used (legally or otherwise) there is a record of that transaction held on the card. All activity is stored on the card in the chip contained there. So if there is no record in the chip, your card cannot have been used.

If you destroy it that record is destroyed and it is then your word against the banks about whether your card was fraudulently used or whether someone gained access to your account via some other route.

So, in the unpleasant event that you have been abused like that, don't destroy the card so that it can be read by an expert if that is required. Banks will not reimburse the funds if there is any suspicion that the PIN number and the card were in the same place, you must NEVER write your PIN number down, or the bank will claim that someone may have gained access to it.

Just a reminder, I cannot vouch for the accuracy of the contents but it certainly seems to be sensible.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

I think that post deserved it's own thread Dave.
 

tony


----------



## pippin

I'll let someone else SNOPE that.


----------



## Penquin

I thought to put it there as it was relevant to the thread about theft from cards - and there has been a LOT of dscussion about PIN numbers.

If there is a perceived benefit to split it to a new thread then Nuke or the helpers are welcome to split the thread - I have no axe to grind.

Dave



Pippin said:


> I'll let someone else SNOPE that


I have and it is not mentioned so it does not appear to be false.....

I would hope that the BBC would check such things carefully before broadcasting

Check this - I cannot rewatch it here, you might be able to access it in the UK;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01gxsjz


----------



## asprn

prof20 said:


> It's not getting safe to post anything on here intended to help people, without getting flak


But given your ex-profession, that puts you joint-top of Cabby's list? You of course know the difference between intent and effect. No-one doubts the OP's intent. It's the effect of simply reposting alarming stuff though without doing the slightest bit of research or even thought about what's written, which has unintended effect on people's anxieties.

:lol:

Dougie.

PS: Would you say "LOB" is worse than "smartass"?


----------



## 747

Exactly how could I research that then?

From now on I will simply regard motorhome owners as a pack of liars to ensure it never happens again.

Satisfied now?


----------



## asprn

GEMMY said:


> I just have trouble with the other side of Hadrians wall..I think it's the cold wind up their skirts, especially when they're bored with gold plated pensions, and they're still only kids. :roll:


Now you know you have trouble with more than that, Tony. 

And for the record, I doubt I would ever get bored with a gold-plated pension. Although if you mean I might be bored <comma> with a gold-plated pension, that's an entirely different thing.

And I've never been north of Hadrian's Wall for a long time.

And I thank you for your final description, which is pleasing.



(PS: New philosophy - if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.  )


----------



## asprn

747 said:


> Exactly how could I research that then?
> 
> From now on I will simply regard motorhome owners as a pack of liars to ensure it never happens again.
> 
> Satisfied now?


If you took a deep breath, calmed yourself, and actually read carefully what I've written both above and on my earlier opinion, you'll find that I've only expressed a general opinion about the subject matter. My last comment about research and thought is a general one and applies to anybody anywhere, not you personally. Running stuff through hoaxslayer, snopes, Google or any number of easy-access search boxes is easy and worthwhile. I invariably do that, and it's stopped me posting many "warning" which are - evidently - a LOB.

Where you get "liars" from, beats me. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## HarleyDave

For crying out loud - I go back to Scotland for a couple of days and a war breaks out...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner

asprn said:


> Where you get "liars" from, beats me. :roll:
> 
> Dougie.


Easy, if what the first poster posted on the first forum and re-posted by 747 on this forum is "LOB" the first poster on the first forum must be a "liar" if the reported event did not occur?


----------



## peribro

We seem to have a few new rules on MHF these days and one of those is that there is now a dedicated thread for video posts. There are also ex-moderators who now ensure that the housekeeping is kept up to date. Can I therefore suggest that we have another dedictaed thread - entitled something like Second Hand Scare Stories - where all reports of gas attacks, muggings, car jackings, rapes, murders etc are put. That way those people who want to keep themselves suitably informed (or should I say alarmed :roll: ) can easily find all the latest scare stories in one place without having to troll :wink: through all the posts.


----------



## harveystc

*MOTORHOMER ASSAULTED*

Cabby,You said the right thing ,this is a forum to let anyone see what sort of people motorhome owners are like,shame they let us all down,trouble is they go on other forums and do the same,this is internet bullying and should not be allowed, a simple i do not believe it would be good not five pages of nasty comments,one day perhaps they will shout i cannot swim,and then we can all say i don't believe you,but they like to score points on here,so there i go ,lets wait for the crap to start again,i don't know if it is boredom or just i know it all people but they hijack all topics with nothing relevant to say,what a shame but newbies must think that motohomers are awefull people and slag one another off.H


----------



## barryd

747!! How did you manage to start a MHF fisticuffs in one page when my feeble attempt in the wildcamping Jessies thread ran for 17 pages and failed miserably to give anyone high blood pressure even with Gemmys help FFS!

Well done! 
 

Top of the class.


----------



## peribro

*Re: MOTORHOMER ASSAULTED*



harveystc said:


> Cabby,You said the right thing ,this is a forum to let anyone see what sort of people motorhome owners are like,shame they let us all down,trouble is they go on other forums and do the same,this is internet bullying and should not be allowed, a simple i do not believe it would be good not five pages of nasty comments,one day perhaps they will shout i cannot swim,and then we can all say i don't believe you,but they like to score points on here,so there i go ,lets wait for the crap to start again,i don't know if it is boredom or just i know it all people but they hijack all topics with nothing relevant to say,what a shame but newbies must think that motohomers are awefull people and slag one another off.H


So for clarification do you think that that other posters have the right to comment upon the OP's post and even disagree with the veracity of it? Seems that you are saying that anyone who disagrees is a bully? Also what do you think that people should do if the suspect that an OP (not saying this thread necessarily) is making a post in order to create controversy?


----------



## Pusser

I can remember years ago the advice was never to carry too much cash around in case you were robbed. But at least if you followed that advice and were robbed, you only lost what you had not virtually your life's savings.

It seems very soon that credit cards will be a thing of the past and smart phones will pay your bills. 

This means when you are robbed, not only do you lose your money, but also your phone, your I.D. and you have no means of phoning up the bank to warn them what has happened.

Why don't we add robbers to the benefits scheme so they get paid without having tor rob anyone and we can have hassle free holidays.

As regards this post, if you are robbed as suggested and were asked for your PIN number would you say to two or three huge men with weapons to poke it up their backside when they ask.

I think I would offer my PIN number straight away to avoid getting my face altered.


----------



## jedi

Pusser said:


> As regards this post, if you are robbed as suggested and were asked for your PIN number would you say to two or three huge men with weapons to poke it up their backside when they ask.
> 
> I think I would offer my PIN number straight away to avoid getting my face altered.


What are you saying about the location of your face? :lol:


----------



## 113016

None of us, know if the report is 100% truthful and if it is or is not, the only person really effected is the op on the first forum it was posted on
For myself, I tend to believe that the majority of people are not liars, maybe he has or has not reported the full facts. The pin aspect, does jump out!
I and three others, did answer the op on the original forum, but he didn't reply, that is a little strange!
As I said earlier, I have been to the aire and it is a little out on a limb. I would not be happy leaving my van unattended, however, I think there is a bar just down the road and within sight.
All, I say is, keep an open mind!


----------



## Pusser

The point I wanted to make but forgot really was that if someone is tearing our wallet out your jeans to get your cards would they enquire as to your pin number or would they prefer to run off and try and guess what the numbers are.

I would imagine a robber who is assaulting you would almost certainly have an eureka moment and ask for the numbers with a threat if not forth or even fifth coming.

"Excuse me Sir, would you be so kind as to give me your PIN number otherwise my robbing you has been a complete waste of time and I will have to go and find someone else."

"Certainly kind robber. It is the very least I can do and thank you for not blowing my head off."

Manners go along way as my Mum used to tell me especially with a knife at your throat.


----------



## 113016

Pusser said:


> The point I wanted to make but forgot really was that if someone is tearing our wallet out your jeans to get your cards would they enquire as to your pin number or would they prefer to run off and try and guess what the numbers are.
> 
> I would imagine a robber who is assaulting you would almost certainly have an eureka moment and ask for the numbers with a threat if not forth or even fifth coming.
> 
> "Excuse me Sir, would you be so kind as to give me your PIN number otherwise my robbing you has been a complete waste of time and I will have to go and find someone else."
> 
> "Certainly kind robber. It is the very least I can do and thank you for not blowing my head off."
> 
> Manners go along way as my Mum used to tell me especially with a knife at your throat.


From what I have recently heard, the new breed of Eastern European Scally Wag Robbers are not too fussy about looking after your health and are not afraid to do you actual bodily harm, unlike the Western European Robbers. Obviously this is a generalisation!
Look out the UK later this year!


----------



## GEMMY

Pusser, sorry about late reply, just got up. :roll: 

In Terry Pratchetts "Discworld novels, you had to belong to the "thieves guild" before you were allowed to pinch anything.

tony


----------



## motormouth

I wanted to know what the date is today.
I googled and it seemed to suggest that it is 21st Feb. Just to be certain, I went on Snopes and it appears that this topic crops up once a year so now I'm not sure any more. 
So can anyone please help. 
I am not saying that it is definitely 21st Feb, I am just the messenger, so please don't shoot me. :roll:


----------



## Pusser

Grath said:


> Robbers are not too fussy about looking after your health and are not afraid to do you actual bodily harm, unlike the Western European Look out the UK later this year!


I think that is very true. We have much nicer robbers in the West but not as successful.

I agree. UK soon without doubt will have much increased crime as youngsters give up on getting a job and give up trying to get sufficient benefits. And the worse thing is, I can sympathise with their reasoning.

Looks like it may be a tad more expensive for us in Europe with the pound scratching its bottom. Maybe we shall be so poor robbers will leave the Brits alone and go for rich Germans.


----------



## Pusser

GEMMY said:


> Pusser, sorry about late reply, just got up. :roll:
> 
> In Terry Pratchetts "Discworld novels, you had to belong to the "thieves guild" before you were allowed to pinch anything.
> 
> tony


I am sorry. What did I pinch? I will edit if I still am within the hour


----------



## HarleyDave

Not you Pusser - "one"

One had to belong... before one was allowed...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I am off to the woods to steal some fallen down trees  
Sharp saw just in case I am accosted by the landowner :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Zebedee

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I am off to the woods to steal some fallen down trees  Sharp saw just in case I am accosted by the landowner :lol:
> Dave p


Just be careful how you start it Dave!   

This must qualify as "_Moron of the Century_" - unless it was staged of course! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Pusser

HarleyDave said:


> Not you Pusser - "one"
> 
> One had to belong... before one was allowed...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


 Thank you for the explanation but I am afraid I have totally lost the plot and got no idea at all.

If you could reply using the 'by numbers technique' and as though you are talking to a four year old, that would be of enormous help.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

It clearly shows the safety black bar in the neutral safe zone so the chain will not revolve and cut off his manhood..

Apparently. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## Zebedee

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> It clearly shows the safety black bar in the neutral safe zone so the chain will not revolve and cut off his manhood..
> 
> Apparently. :wink:
> 
> ray.


So it might, but would you risk it, just for the dubious thrill the vibrations would give you when the motor fires up?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Zebedee said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> It clearly shows the safety black bar in the neutral safe zone so the chain will not revolve and cut off his manhood..
> 
> Apparently. :wink:
> 
> ray.
> 
> 
> 
> So it might, but would you risk it, just for the dubious thrill the vibrations would give you when the motor fires up?? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi.

Hmm me maybe not but the wife might. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## barryd

I happened to be browsing the wildcamping forum and it looks like the OP of this particular post has been back on and responded to some of the questions asked.

It would appear to be a genuine first hand report. Whether its true or not who knows. The place, co-ordinates and general feel of the thread feel real enough to me. For all we know it could be an insurance scam or something but it is supposedly a first hand account, not I heard about a friend of a friend who got gassed etc.

He doesn't seem to know how they got his pin which does seem a bit strange. Could be a scam, made up story for insurance purposes or it could all be true. You decide.

The link maybe removed so if it doesn't work just google La Coruna, BEWARE!

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/spain/27054-la-coruna-beware.html#post287309


----------



## iandsm

*Robbery*

It is very interesting that when this was posted on the other forum originally, another poster asked about the pin code, (as some on here have including me,) and the aggrieved replied,

"I wondered the same thing and asked the fraud department of the debit card issuer about it. The guy said he didn't know how it was possible to draw from a cashpoint money without a pin. Sounds like he ought to find out and shut the door!"

So it is clear that the OP is not saying he had left a note of the pin in his wallet and it is equally clear that the Bank official he spoke to was at a loss to understand how cash could be taken from an atm without the pin number, as are others.

The last sentence seems somehow to infer it was somehow the Bank's fault that someone withdrew the money, does that mean the OP is looking for someone to blame to give the story credibility.

Also of great interest is that the OP does not give any detail of the robbers, i.e. how many were there, were they kids or older, did thy speak english, (it appears they may have as he later said he was asked to hand over his hard earned) Was he threatened with a weapon. Had he seen them earlier in the bar, does he think he was followed, were they just hanging around on the aire, what did they do afterwards, did he see or hear them go to a vehicle, motorcycle, or did they just run off. Did he, the OP, go back to the bar and seek assistance or tell anyone what had happened, when and how did he inform the police ( he says he has a police report) etc. He says he was beaten, so one wonders how, No details of injuries sustained or what treatment was required, or where it was obtained are given. Was he alone n his motorhome, or accompanied by a spouse etc.

I would have thought that someone reporting a genuine incident might have given more of this type of detail as if it is intended to serve as a genuine warning the more detail the better. Could it be that these details are not present because they have not been invented and to do so opens up the OP to having to put up a more complicated story and run the risk of being questioned upon it.

The use of the phrase, "you have been warned" seems rather melodramatic and unnecessary. Probably more interesting is that the OP, if not a member here, is a motor homer and I would be surprised if he does not read MHF threads, that being so why has there been no mention from him, either here or on other forums. One would have thought that if a genuine report was doubted or rubbished the author might reply.

I doubt the truth will ever be known. But people just have to read such reports and base an opinion on what they read as appropriate.


----------



## BrianJP

*Re: Robbery*



iandsm said:


> It is very interesting that when this was posted on the other forum originally, another poster asked about the pin code, (as some on here have including me,) and the aggrieved replied,
> 
> "I wondered the same thing and asked the fraud department of the debit card issuer about it. The guy said he didn't know how it was possible to draw from a cashpoint money without a pin. Sounds like he ought to find out and shut the door!"
> 
> So it is clear that the OP is not saying he had left a note of the pin in his wallet and it is equally clear that the Bank official he spoke to was at a loss to understand how cash could be taken from an atm without the pin number, as are others.
> 
> The last sentence seems somehow to infer it was somehow the Bank's fault that someone withdrew the money, does that mean the OP is looking for someone to blame to give the story credibility.
> 
> Also of great interest is that the OP does not give any detail of the robbers, i.e. how many were there, were they kids or older, did thy speak english, (it appears they may have as he later said he was asked to hand over his hard earned) Was he threatened with a weapon. Had he seen them earlier in the bar, does he think he was followed, were they just hanging around on the aire, what did they do afterwards, did he see or hear them go to a vehicle, motorcycle, or did they just run off. Did he, the OP, go back to the bar and seek assistance or tell anyone what had happened, when and how did he inform the police ( he says he has a police report) etc. He says he was beaten, so one wonders how, No details of injuries sustained or what treatment was required, or where it was obtained are given. Was he alone n his motorhome, or accompanied by a spouse etc.
> 
> I would have thought that someone reporting a genuine incident might have given more of this type of detail as if it is intended to serve as a genuine warning the more detail the better. Could it be that these details are not present because they have not been invented and to do so opens up the OP to having to put up a more complicated story and run the risk of being questioned upon it.
> 
> The use of the phrase, "you have been warned" seems rather melodramatic and unnecessary. Probably more interesting is that the OP, if not a member here, is a motor homer and I would be surprised if he does not read MHF threads, that being so why has there been no mention from him, either here or on other forums. One would have thought that if a genuine report was doubted or rubbished the author might reply.
> 
> I doubt the truth will ever be known. But people just have to read such reports and base an opinion on what they read as appropriate.


I agree with everything you say. Having now read the original forum post I think this is all fake.
If genuine the bank will know if a PIN was used to withdraw cash. The OP doesnt mention reporting this to the Police or any outcome from doing this only that he left Spain asap to go to Portugal . However he does mention Anglo Saxons involved ???? so they wern't Spanish then?.
He posted several short replies on the forum today that were irrellevant and just made his original post look less convincing.


----------

